# Supplement Ideas....



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok well as some of you know my poor Thor has a fatal heart condition. I know for the normal dog that you can have them on a great food and not need any supplementing but I think it would due him to have some extra. I have him on Chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul. I am very happy with that diet but when he moves onto adulthood the vet said we would need to change him over. They have some RX food for immune boosting. He needs the immune because he if were to get an ear infection of a UTI it could move to his heart there for shorting what life he has left.

The vet said something about getting him on some vitamins called vitabite or vitebite or something but I can't find anything online about them. Please give me some of your opinions......


Thank you.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Someone had told me Hawthorne is good for heart health......Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have to go into my holistic vets office today to get DaVinci some food. I will ask him what he would use. I will get back to you in a day.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh awesome. Thank you.

We don't have one of those here...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

This is all I could find so far on vita bites

Dogs & Pet Care Products Price List


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay I talked to Randy today he said that the porr little guy needs a lot of help but he would use 
Cardio Plus
Emphaplex ( supplement to help the lungs) and 
Cataplex E2 ( this supplement helps the body use oxygen more effeciently)

He recommened you find a supplier in your area most like a chiropractor will carry these products and then they would be able to get you the right quanities to use.

the company that my vet uses is Standard Process Inc. 
Standard Process Inc. 
and their phone number is 1-800-848-5061.
These products are all human grade and I and my vet feel that they are better.
Hope this helps you Whitney. If you have more questions you can ask me and I will talk to my vet or I can give you his phone number.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG......

This sounds so great. The vitamins my vet recommended sound just like a regular ole vitamin..

Here is what she wants to give him Hi-Vite Drops Vitamin Supplement 1 oz 232 Kennel Vet


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The first ingredient is water...... 

That isn't going to anything to help boost his heart and lungs to be healthy.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

What do you think of this stuff?

Someone sent me the link..

Canine Heart Health - Healing Canine Heart Disease Naturally... - Home


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I know someone posted a new mastiff forum on here recently, maybe you can go on there and see if anyone can recommend something, as I know many large breed dogs are prone to heart troubles, maybe someone has something they have used and seen results with. If that forum doesn't have a lot of traffic yet, maybe you can lurk on another large breed forum, or even cavalier king charles have heart troubles I think.


----------

